# dele o déle?



## rutilantetechnicolor

Hablando de usted (en oposición a tutear), ¿el imperativo de dar se escrbie con acento?

ie. "Ahora dele difusión", o
"Ahora déle difusión"

Gracias


----------



## Marcelot

Dele, sin tilde, sigue las reglas de acentuación, fíjate en el sitio de la Real Academia Española (RAE para los amigos, y para los enemigos ).

Saludos acentuados .


----------



## danielfranco

Sí. El diccionario de este sitio también tiene un conjugador de verbos bastante bueno.
Déle gas.
D.

P.D. En vista del comentario inmediatamente previo, quiero opinar de que, en vista de que la palabra "dele" sin acento tiene como significado algo completamente distinto que el imperativo del verbo dar "dé"+ pronombre indicativo "le", entonces debería mantener la tilde por motivos diacríticos.

Pero en fin...


----------



## Lord Delfos

danielfranco said:


> [...] en vista de que la palabra "dele" sin acento tiene como significado algo completamente distinto que el imperativo del verbo dar "dé"+ pronombre indicativo "le", entonces debería mantener la tilde por motivos diacríticos.
> 
> Pero en fin...



¡¿Eh?!  Seré curioso, ¿Cuál es el dele sin acento? Según DRAE es un signo usado en imprentas... pero me resulta lejano, jamás lo había escuchado.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Ahh... Ahora entiendo lo que quisiste decir. Simpre pasa, uno hace click en "Post" y se da cuenta del error...


----------



## Udo

¿Y cuál sería el significado de _dele,_ sin acento? Ya busqué por los verbos _delar, deler, delir_, sin resultados.

La verdad que se ve más graciosa y entendible _déle_, pero las reglas lo impiden. Como hay algunas palabras cuando se les añade pronombres hace necesario que se les ponga acento, hay otras con que hay que quitárselo. (Que alguien corrija esa frase previa, no me quiere salir)

De propósito, que yo sepa no se distingue _ve_ y _ve_. ¡Vete en el espejo! ¡Vete de la casa!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

*dele *


m. impr. Signo con que el corrector indica al margen de las pruebas que ha de efectuarse una supresión o modificación.
Yo uso déle, con acento, aunque hasta ahora sé lo del signo de impresión.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Lord Delfos said:


> Ahh... Ahora entiendo lo que quisiste decir. Simpre pasa, uno hace click en "Post" y se da cuenta del error...


Oh, Lord Delfos, ¿me podrías decir a qué se refería? Yo no logro entenderlo.


----------



## danielfranco

Okay, chicos. Resulta que soy un anticuado fuera de moda. Según este enlace, el mantener el acento escrito a pesar de violar las reglas es algo que la ortografía moderna ha dejado atrás.
Así que, ojo a todos los demás que usen el manual de Ortografía del Dr. Manuel Seco: a él también le gusta "déle", actualmente incorrecto.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

''Déle'' es la que siempre entendía ser correcto.


----------



## rutilantetechnicolor

Gracias por las respuestas. Yo también me inclino por no acentuarla, ya que no hay necesidad de diferenciarla y técnicamente es incorrecto hacerlo.


----------



## pibe_101

Un poco tarde pero ojala le sirva a alguien en el futuro.
Tiene sentido que la palabra déle sea acentuada simple y sencillamente por que proviene de la palabra "dé" que es diferente a "de" por ejemplo:
"Yo soy "de" Noruega"
"Dé consejos a su hijo" ----> por consiguiente ----> "Déle consejos a su hijo"

Mi opinion!


----------



## Jellby

Tiene sentido, y efectivamente antes así era. Pero desde la última reforma de la ortografía (1999, creo), los verbos con enclíticos siguen las reglas normales de acentuación, y las palabras llanas terminadas en vocal no llevan tilde (además, aunque haya que distinguir "dé" de "de", "dele" no puede confundirse con ninguna otra palabra).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

dele 

Hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *Jellby*: con la reforma de la ortografía ya no es necesario acentuar la palabra puesto que no puede confundirse con otra, ni tan siquiera con la que trae *Martine*, que no tiene mucho que ver con la que nos ocupa.


----------



## ampurdan

Udo said:


> ¿Y cuál sería el significado de _dele,_ sin acento? Ya busqué por los verbos _delar, deler, delir_, sin resultados.
> 
> La verdad que se ve más graciosa y entendible _déle_, pero las reglas lo impiden. Así como hay algunas palabras a las que es necesario poner acento cuando se les añade pronombres, hay otras a las que hay que quitárselo. (Que alguien corrija esa frase previa, no me quiere salir)
> 
> A propósito, que yo sepa no se distingue _ve_ y _ve_. ¡Vete en el espejo! ¡Vete de la casa!


 
Un poco tarde, pero por si acaso algún día vuelve Udo por aquí...


----------



## ilinx

Aquí está la regla nueva de la RAE:

"*4.3.* *Formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos.* Los pronombres personales _me, te, lo(s), la(s), le(s), se, nos, os_ son palabras átonas que se pronuncian necesariamente ligadas al verbo, con el que forman un grupo acentual: si preceden al verbo se llaman proclíticos; si lo siguen, enclíticos (→ acento, 1.1b). Al contrario que los proclíticos, los pronombres enclíticos se escriben soldados al verbo: _mírame, dilo, dáselo_ (pero_ me miró, lo dijo, se lo di)_. A diferencia de lo establecido en normas ortográficas anteriores, a partir de la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999 las formas verbales con enclíticos deben acentuarse gráficamente siguiendo las reglas de acentuación (→ 1 y 2); así, formas como _estate, suponlo, deles _se escriben ahora sin tilde por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en_ -s, _mientras que_ déselo, léela, fíjate_ llevan tilde por ser esdrújulas, y _oídme, salíos, reírte, _por contener un hiato de vocal cerrada tónica y vocal abierta átona. Las formas del imperativo de segunda persona del singular propias del voseo (→ voseo) siguen, igualmente, las reglas de acentuación; así, cuando se usan sin enclítico, llevan tilde por ser palabras agudas terminadas en vocal: _pensá, comé, decí; _cuando van seguidas de un solo enclítico, pierden la tilde al convertirse en llanas terminadas en vocal (_decime, andate, ponelo_) o en _-s _(_avisanos, buscanos_) y, si van seguidas de más de un enclítico, llevan tilde por tratarse de palabras esdrújulas: _decímelo, ponételo_."

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2


----------



## Lexinauta

Víctor Pérez said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con *Jellby*: con la reforma de la ortografía ya no es necesario acentuar la palabra puesto que no puede confundirse con otra, ni tan siquiera con la que trae *Martine*, que no tiene mucho que ver con la que nos ocupa.


El no ser necesario acentuar la palabra porque no puede confundirse con otra es una razón necesaria, pero no suficiente. 
Deben de haber otras razones... porque si no, ¿cuál es el sentido de acentuar 'té' (infusión)? ¿Para diferenciarlo del pronombre átono 'te'?
Nunca pude imaginarme un contexto que resultase anfibológico


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lexinauta said:


> El no ser necesario acentuar la palabra porque no puede confundirse con otra es una razón necesaria, pero no suficiente.
> Deben de haber otras razones... porque si no, ¿cuál es el sentido de acentuar 'té' (infusión)? ¿Para diferenciarlo del pronombre átono 'te'?



Esa pregunta habría que hacérsela a nuestros queridos académicos...



Lexinauta said:


> Nunca pude imaginarme un contexto que resultase anfibológico



En ese caso,  echaremos a volar la imaginación :

En la tienda, el niño, frente al tendero, le pregunta por teléfono a su madre:

- ¿Qué me dijiste que le pida al Sr. Manuel? 
*- Dile que te dé manzana.*

Anfibología:

* - Dile que té de manzana.


*


----------



## Veraz

Víctor Pérez said:


> Esa pregunta habría que hacérsela a nuestros queridos académicos...
> 
> 
> 
> En ese caso,  echaremos a volar la imaginación :
> 
> En la tienda, el niño, frente al tendero, le pregunta por teléfono a su madre:
> 
> - ¿Qué me dijiste que le pida al Sr. Manuel?
> *- Dile que te dé manzana.*
> 
> Anfibología:
> 
> * - Dile que té de manzana.
> 
> 
> *



Yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es a suprimir cada vez más los diacríticos. Seguramente al final solo serán necesarios en aquellos casos en que efectivamente se produzca una anfibología (como ya pasa con "solo", "este" etc.), como en el caso que muy ingeniosamente apunta Víctor Pérez. Pero bueno, eso ya es ortografía-ficción.


----------



## Lexinauta

Víctor Pérez said:


> -¿Qué me dijiste que le pida al Sr. Manuel?
> *-Dile que te dé manzana.*
> 
> Anfibología:
> 
> *-Dile que té de manzana.*
> 
> **


¡Excelente, Víctor! 



Veraz said:


> Yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es a suprimir cada vez más los diacríticos. Seguramente al final solo serán necesarios en aquellos casos en que efectivamente se produzca una anfibología (como ya pasa con "solo", "este" etc.)...


Para mí esa _evolución_ es una forma de blanquear la mala ortografía. Podríamos llegar al absurdo de acentuar solamente las palabras que permiten una anfibología, y el resto no.


----------



## Calambur

> Yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es a suprimir cada vez más los diacríticos.


Y yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es una involución.


----------



## flljob

Veraz said:


> Yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es a suprimir cada vez más los diacríticos. Seguramente al final solo serán necesarios en aquellos casos en que efectivamente se produzca una anfibología (como ya pasa con "solo", "este" etc.), como en el caso que muy ingeniosamente apunta Víctor Pérez. Pero bueno, eso ya es ortografía-ficción.


 
En este caso no se trata de un diacrítico. Sin el pronombre se escribe dé. Dele es una palabra grave terminada en vocal, por lo que no debe llevar tilde.


----------



## Veraz

El acento de "dé" es un acento diacrítico.


----------



## flljob

Veraz said:


> El acento de "dé" es un acento diacrítico.


 
La pregunta se refiere a _dele_. En _dele_, dé no puede confundirse con la preposición _de_, por lo tanto no hay necesidad de acento.

Saludos


----------



## Veraz

Lexinauta said:


> Para mí esa _evolución_ es una forma de blanquear la mala ortografía. Podríamos llegar al absurdo de acentuar solamente las palabras que permiten una anfibología, y el resto no.



Mi idea de absurdo es muy distinta. Muchas cosas son o serían absurdas, pero no precisamente eso. Yo no estaba hablando de suprimir las reglas de acentuación generales (respecto a lo cual puedo estar a favor o no, aunque sigo sin ver por qué suprimirlas tampoco sería "un absurdo" -y no voy a poner ningún estupidicono para expresar lo que me parece tu comentario), sino de los acentos diacríticos existentes. ¿Qué sentido tiene acentuar "dé"? ¿Realmente alguien lo puede confundir con la preposición "de"? Aparte de la frase que nos ha proporcionado Víctor, no le veo el sentido. Por la misma razón, podríamos acentuar "bánco", lugar donde poner las posaderas en el parque, para distinguirlo de "banco", empresa de usura legal que además se forra con tus ahorros, por ejemplo.


----------



## Veraz

flljob said:


> La pregunta se refiere a _dele_. En _dele_, dé no puede confundirse con la preposición _de_, por lo tanto no hay necesidad de acento.
> 
> Saludos



Ya, pero el caso es que anteriormente "déle" se acentuaba porque "dé" se acentuaba y "dé" se acentuaba porque es un diacrítico. A eso me estaba refiriendo yo.


----------



## Veraz

Perdón, quería decir: "dé" se acentuaba para distinguirlo de "de", y por lo tanto es un acento diacrítico.


----------



## Pinairun

Así era antes de la _Ortografía_ de 1999:

La *tilde diacrítica* se coloca sobre ciertas palabras para distinguir entre diversos significados del vocablo, según que sean tónicos o átonos. La tilde se coloca sobre la palabra tónica aunque según las reglas generales no corresponda colocar tilde. Hay varias categorías:
*monosílabos* tónicos que coinciden en su grafía con otros átonos:  
(...)

_dé_ (del verbo _dar_; cuando se le une algún pronombre, *también se acentúa*): *Déme ese dinero.*
_de_ (preposición).
Pero ya no es así, como saben.
Saludos


----------



## Veraz

Gracias Pinairun por aportar la antigua regla.


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, Veraz:
Me entendiste mal. No estaba acusándote de que quieras _suprimir las reglas de acentuación generales. _Mi comentario va contra la RAE, no contra vos.
Lo siento de veras; y verás, Veraz, que no te puse estupidicono alguno.
Saludos.


----------



## Veraz

Te pido perdón por mi reacción, Lexinauta. La verdad es que después de haber releído tu comentario, creo que no había razón para que me lo tomara como me lo tomé, aunque sigo pensando que no sería malo reducir los acentos diacríticos a los casos de anfibología (y quizá ni en esos, porque la verdad es que la mayoría son supuestos de laboratorio para los que realmente no vale la pena).


----------



## christelleny

Calambur said:


> Y yo creo que la evolución ortográfica es una involución.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Cacorc

Víctor Pérez said:


> Esa pregunta habría que hacérsela a nuestros queridos académicos...
> 
> 
> 
> En ese caso,  echaremos a volar la imaginación :
> 
> En la tienda, el niño, frente al tendero, le pregunta por teléfono a su madre:
> 
> - ¿Qué me dijiste que le pida al Sr. Manuel?
> *- Dile que te dé manzana.*
> 
> Anfibología:
> 
> * - Dile que té de manzana.
> 
> *



¡Buen ejemplo, Víctor! 

Sin embargo, el acento oracional debería resolver tal anfibología, ¿verdad? Si no, estaríamos hablando de que la mamá del niño es un robot  (aunque parece que la inescruputodopoderosa Google cree estar cerca de robotizar las lenguas, pero ese es otro tema).

Y estoy de acuerdo con lo de la involución, pero creo que la involución se da, en primer lugar, a partir de la presencia inquisidora de la RAE... ¡Muchos años de involución atrás!

Conclusión: es "dele" 

!Saludos!


----------

